# Is Donald Trump the Antichrist



## Dre12 (Jul 25, 2014)

?


----------



## wxfdswxc2 (Mar 27, 2015)

No, he's just an idiot.


----------



## Kodi (Jul 9, 2015)

What's the deal with his hair?


----------



## Dre12 (Jul 25, 2014)

Kodi said:


> What's the deal with his hair?


It is one of life's great mysteries. Along with 'why does God let men like Trump get to the top of human society'.


----------



## fotschi (Feb 25, 2015)

If he actually does end up elected I will be overcome with laughter and joy and promptly sneak across the border to canada, never to return.


----------



## Nonsensical (Mar 29, 2013)

Come on man.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I'm not ruling it out.


----------



## Blue2015 (Jul 3, 2015)

No, but he is a right wing ignoramus, which is just as bad.


----------



## alienjunkie (Jul 11, 2015)

yes let's make him president


----------



## Dre12 (Jul 25, 2014)

Nonsensical said:


> Come on man.


Whaa, is Trump your boy son? Damn.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

.......


----------



## Nonsensical (Mar 29, 2013)

Dre12 said:


> Whaa, is Trump your boy son? Damn.


Nah, I simply think he's too meek and stupid to be lauded in the same territory as such great minds of the likes of hitler and stalin.


----------



## Dre12 (Jul 25, 2014)

Nonsensical said:


> Nah, I simply think he's too meek and stupid to be lauded in the same territory as such great minds of the likes of hitler and stalin.


I feel it is relative. Baddies are quite as bad in the West these days.


----------



## Nonsensical (Mar 29, 2013)

Dre12 said:


> I feel it is relative. Baddies are quite as bad in the West these days.


I agree but trump is far too incompetent.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

I ain't Trump. 

:evil


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I hope not because if he is, the evil side is running out of options.


----------



## Brawk Shady (Jan 19, 2015)

He's just too ambiguous. He said he's pro-life, but also said he was pro-choice.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

He's only saying what the others are afraid to say.

If Donald Trump is 'the devil', then the others are 'the devil in disguise'. He just makes no effort to hide it. Is there really a difference? Well, yes, there is... With one, you can see them coming from a mile away and you know what they're all about. With the other, they're all doubletalk and broken promises (ie. basically every single other candidate in the race, including the Democrats).

Here's one of the other Republican candidates, for instance... http://www.theguardian.com/us-news/...ration-demagogue-wrecking-ball-lindsey-graham



> On Sunday, South Carolina senator Lindsey Graham said: "We have to reject this demagogue. If we don't we will lose and we will deserve to lose."


^^ Interesting wording... Not _"I reject this guy and his views,"_ but, _"We have to reject him."_

They are thinking the same things he's saying. He's just the one verbalizing the thoughts.

We all have some devil in us.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

alienjunkie said:


> yes let's make him president


Yeah. Dumbazz. What a complete and total embarrassment.

Yes. He probably is the antichrist.

I can't think of a single issue that I agree with him on, and would vote for him for. I really can't.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

alienjunkie said:


> yes let's make him president


His current wife is only 11 years older than his daughter...there are brothers and sisters who are 11 years apart.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

He's an idiot and an attention wh***. Just wants his name out in the public all the time. 

He's already business mogul, we all know billionaires control politics. No point of him actually being a politician but he loves the attention so that's why he's doing this.


----------



## Dre12 (Jul 25, 2014)

TenYears said:


> I can't think of a single issue that I agree with him on, and would vote for him for. I really can't.


I bet you would date his daughter though. He is on point about that!


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

He openly wants to screw over the Hispanics. I give him props for having the balls to say that at least. Obama promised to take care of the Hispanics. Twice. And then screwed them over. Twice.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Dre12 said:


> I bet you would date his daughter though. He is on point about that!


No. I would not.

I have more integrity than that. Idgaf how beautiful she is.

No.

And tbh, I don't know where she stands on all the politics, I don't know whether she is left or right, and I don't care. I would not want him as my father-in-law.

No f-ing way.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

I prefer Judd Trump.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Dre12 said:


> ?


Those choices are one sided.


----------



## Dre12 (Jul 25, 2014)

millenniumman75 said:


> Those choices are one sided.


Psst, the thread was not entirely serious.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Dre12 said:


> Psst, the thread was not entirely serious.


I just didn't know how to vote. :stu


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

The antichrist would have good hair.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No. :no


He's a rich guy with a HUGE ego that likes to talk ... mostly about himself.

I agree with him on many issues but his personality is just too over the top and I think he is just a flash in the pan. He will fade quickly once the campaign heats up.

He is good for entertainment though. And I admire how he says what he thinks and doesn't care if it's PC or not or popular or not.


----------



## Staticnz (Mar 25, 2013)

If feel like the anti-Christ would be a bit more charismatic and likeable.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I remember when Obama was first elected and a lot of Conservatives portrayed him as the antiChrist. Obama is not the antiChrist either.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

I don't see what the big deal about his daughter is. I guess I kinda see the appeal but she's not all that everyone is making her out to be &#55357;&#56853;

And more on topic...if hitler wasn't the antichrist than I don't expect to see me in my lifetime


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

nubly said:


> He openly wants to screw over the Hispanics. I give him props for having the balls to say that at least. Obama promised to take care of the Hispanics. Twice. And then screwed them over. Twice.


I don't know - he just wanted to emphasize that people crossing the border undocumented is not good when you don't know who is crossing the border. We just happen to border Mexico and los paises hispanohablantes.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

He doesn't want to "screw over the Hispanics". He wants to enforce the immigration laws.

And I say ... It's...about...friggin'...time somebody did something about it.


----------



## paraboia (May 7, 2012)

Just Lurking said:


> He's only saying what the others are afraid to say.
> 
> If Donald Trump is 'the devil', then the others are 'the devil in disguise'. He just makes no effort to hide it. Is there really a difference? Well, yes, there is... With one, you can see them coming from a mile away and you know what they're all about. With the other, they're all doubletalk and broken promises (ie. basically every single other candidate in the race, including the Democrats).
> 
> ...


Nice post, Trump is ok in my opinion maybe not the best political choice , but he seemed to show lots of his personal/private side and many people are really as you said , devils on the details. He showed a very human side of him, people can label that as being populist, but the guy actually expose his mind as many would not dare to expose wathever the political faction they follow. I mean he does no look like a guy with a hidden agenda. Hopefully any future president who gets away from the bush agenda followed by obama is a good progression for america . Good luck usa


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

He's not the Antichrist, He's a very naughty boy!


----------



## Sean07 (May 9, 2014)

Didn't he turn a s**t-tonne of fish and bread into a way smaller amount as well as turning everyone's wine into water, effectively ruining his planned public picnic? 

I heard he did that and also didn't fix a chair like Jesus or Harrison Ford would have done.

This isn't even a slur because I was there and saw it with my own feet.


----------

